# Yardsale find.  Opinions from the experts?



## roadrover (May 5, 2013)

Disclaimer: I am just entering the "classic bike" world...

Stopped by a yard sale yesterday and saw an old Schwinn that I couldn't resist buying for some reason.  It's in okay shape- surface rust/brown spekles on all the chrome, but the frame is clean.  Seat is really nice.  Has an aftermarket luggage rack on the back that has "Made in Switzerland" stamped on it.  Only major issues are that the rear wheel is bent, and the tires (original) are very tired.

Serial number is: DM546844.  Google search identified it as a 1976 Collegiate Tourist, color is Flamboyant Red.

This is the only pic I have so far.  Can take more later:


----------



## rideahiggins (May 5, 2013)

You should have left it there unless you really need a rusty bike to store in your garage or shed. No collector value. Realistic value with bent rim $15-$20.


----------



## dougfisk (May 5, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> You should have left it there unless you really need a rusty bike to store in your garage or shed. No collector value. Realistic value with bent rim $15-$20.




OUCH! :o   It's the lads first post.... what is this, the HAMB?


----------



## kccomet (May 5, 2013)

not such a bad start to cut your teeth collecting bikes. youve already done some research which is half the fun. now clean it up, nothing cleans up like schwinn chrome. find a better rim and ride it. dont be shocked if you find your self with several bikes after awhile. its habit forming


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 5, 2013)

Clean it up and ride it if it fits you and you like it. It's a yard sale value item as it is, but then again if you like the bike and it fits you, they make nice all purpose riders.


----------



## OldRider (May 5, 2013)

Cleaned up, greased and oiled that's a 80-100 dollar bike all day long in my neck of the woods.


----------



## roadrover (May 5, 2013)

Haha thanks for looking our for me dougfisk. But it sounds like I got it for the right price even by the initial "conservative" response.

Just wanted to make sure it wasn't something special before I started modifying it. Though I might just get a new wheel and use it to get groceries.


----------



## petritl (May 6, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> OUCH! :o   It's the lads first post.... what is this, the HAMB?





You sound like someone with experience, are you on the HAMB too?


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2013)

I sold a womens to a collector for $30 so a mens should be worth $50-$75 I'd think. There is a growing number of people buying these old skinny tire bikes.


----------



## bricycle (May 7, 2013)

Non reflector pedals are usually good fer at least $30+
Looks like a decent bike. If those are 700c wheels and not too crispy, myself and others may be interested in those as well.
These older speed bikes are getting more popular as was said....
Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2013)

Those 70s touring bikes don't get much love from the vintage bike community, but they're great bikes!


----------

